# Narcolepsy??



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

Can hamsters have narcolepsy?

My hamster has episodes of vacant staring where nothing can disturb her. She also falls asleep in very random places. I'm sure she sleep walks too as she quite often comesout of her bed to use her wheel as a toilet even though there is a toilet provided for her which she uses during wakefulness.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

any animal can be narcoleptic, i used to have a narcoleptic gerbil, unfortunately he had much more wrong with him and didnt live past a couple of months old 

he would just randomly fall asleel whatever he was doing he would suddenly stop and drop, bless him


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

McBenson said:


> Can hamsters have narcolepsy?
> 
> My hamster has episodes of vacant staring where nothing can disturb her. She also falls asleep in very random places. I'm sure she sleep walks too as she quite often comesout of her bed to use her wheel as a toilet even though there is a toilet provided for her which she uses during wakefulness.


In hamsters, thats a safety thing, they go into a sort of trance if they hear something that they are not familiar with!

And as for using the wheel as the loo, its because they are awkward!!!


----------

